# Aba D38 Mosquito Tournament



## Ranger91 (Mar 30, 2007)

*ABA District 38 Ohio North *

*3nd Tournament of the season is already here

Mosquito on Saturday May 12th 

Launching from the St. Rt. 88 Ramp on the Southeast side of the lake

Boaters will Draw for boat position as you register.
Non-Boaters will Draw after the morning meeting.
Registration starts at 4:30am to 6:00am. 
Mandatory rules/partner meeting starts at 6:00am. 
Tournament will start at 6:30am & end at 3:00pm. 

Hope to see you there!!! Should be a great day!!!

http://www.abadistrict38.com*


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm curious to see what the winning weight was. Me and my dad were trying to tuck into some of those coves with quite a few guys from this tournament!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

We were up there for awhile today, the water was really rock'in. WB


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

12.10 to win
8.26 cut a check great day beside the waves


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

How many non-boaters did you guys have?


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

4 non boaters and 30 boaters


----------



## Ranger91 (Mar 30, 2007)

33 Anglers Total
29 Boaters / 4 Non-Boaters
*TOP TEN*
1	Jim Feathers	12.34 lbs
2	Joseph Discerni	9.35 lbs
3	John Yohman	8.68 lbs
4	Brad Shultz	8.67 lbs
5	Chris Verberbosky	8.37 lbs 
6	Chris Sexton	8.36 lbs
7	Keith DiLuzio	7.70 lbs
8	Scott Riley	7.43 lbs
9	Chris Episcopo	7.38 lbs
10	Steven Thomas	7.12 lbs

Big Fish - Jim Feathers - 3.30 lbs


----------

